# Working with Gloves?



## CoolWhip (Feb 8, 2016)

When I first started woodworking in high school, we were always taught the safety basics (wear eye/ear protection, don't have loose jewelry, hair, or clothing, etc.). So in my shop at home, I've kept to most of those. I always wear my shop apron and eye/ear protection, but I've also found that I enjoy working with a tight-fitting pair of work gloves. They protect my hands when I'm handling all the woods, adjusting tools, and I've even cut them a few times where they have saved my skin. Almost all the instructions for tools that I have read say "Don't use gloves while operating this product."

My question is, do you wear gloves in your workshop and/or do you believe they are a safety hazard?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A lot depends on what you are doing. If you are just moving wood then it would be alright to wear gloves but running machinery with gloves on can be dangerous. If the machine has the potential to grab the glove and pull your hands in I would leave them off.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Rarely when working with wood. Maybe only to carry sharp edged plywood, but i would never wear them when using a saw.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

God no, never around tools. It only takes seeing the 'after' pictures of someones hand getting dargged into a drill press once to break that habit. The only time I wear gloves is when I'm playing with my heat treat kiln, and that's only because 1500 degrees is a little toasty


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes and No.*

Yes, when handling wood with splinters or when handling or working with hot surfaces.

No, when working around spinning cutters or workpieces... like the lathe, or drill press in certain circumstances. There was a You Tube demo where a piece of cloth was held over the table saw and nothing bad happened .. I think it just cut the cloth,... can't quite remember.

The danger is when it can become wrapped around the cutter or workpiece and draw your body parts into it. The same applies to shirt sleeves or long hair.

You poll needs another category ... "sometimes".
It's not a black or white issue in my opinion, but I don't wear them in the shop..... and I have had some splinters to show for it.

"Never" would have been another good category.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Depends. When I'm cleaning up around the shop or moving lumber around, absolutely. I work faster with them on and don't worry about splinters, spider bites, or just generally getting nastiness on my hands.

I don't usually when I'm using most tools, but when I was using a sled to cut dadoes in pressure treated 4x4's, I did. I'd already gotten one good sliver before I put them on and my hands were in very safe positions. 

I could definitely see how they could cause some damage like the drill press example.

On a side note, I've burned through at least 6 pairs of Mechanix brand gloves (not just woodworking). All sorts of styles. I recently decided to try these Ironclad one's from Amazon, but it'll take a couple months before I'll be able to tell how they hold up. Anybody else have any experience with these?


----------



## woodbadger (Oct 20, 2014)

A no-no for puncture wounds as well. Nothing helps get an infection going like dirty fabric getting pushed into a wound. You develop calluses for a reason.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Like others I wear gloves when I'm working with something hot or when hauling in lumber but never around anything spinning.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I almost chopped the tip of my finger off because a glove got caught in a pneumatic tire machine. Sucked it right in. Still have the scars, pretty much all the feeling is back. 

Now the only time I use power tools and gloves is when I'm breaking down pallets.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> A lot depends on what you are doing. If you are just moving wood then it would be alright to wear gloves but running machinery with gloves on can be dangerous. If the machine has the potential to grab the glove and pull your hands in I would leave them off.


I agree with Steve. Working with gloves might be OK when handling large pieces of plywood, glass, veneer, etc. But when grinding hand tools or working with power tools wearing gloves can be dangerous as you lose the tactile touch. Some times a glove can get caught in the saw blade or bench grinder wheel and cause injury! I have seen some accidents taking place like that.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> A lot depends on what you are doing. If you are just moving wood then it would be alright to wear gloves but running machinery with gloves on can be dangerous. If the machine has the potential to grab the glove and pull your hands in I would leave them off.


Totally agree. Hand protection is needed when handling wood.

I once rammed an oak splinter (3/16" at t he big end by 1 1/4" long) so deep into my hand I could not pull it out. My next door neighbor was the base emergency room head and he also could not get it out. We wound up going to the emergency room.

He had no problem going to the head of the line.

George


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Gloves + rotating equipment = recipe for disaster. That means jointers, planers, drill presses, tablesaws, routers, pretty much any power tool. Even a belt or disc sander can grab your glove and pull your hand in, possibly causing tremendous damage.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If the question was about wearing gloves while running machinery it would make sense, just in the workshop is a bit ambigious.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

FrankC said:


> If the question was about wearing gloves while running machinery it would make sense, just in the workshop is a bit ambigious.


I dunno, anytime in the workshop except when required I'd not wear the gloves. It's too easy to think, I'm just going to make one quick cut with these gloves on, and then BAM! Your SawStop goes off like someone threw a hotdog at it. 

If I'm working with really rough wood, maybe, but a splinter is easier to deal with than a chopped off finger.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

You would half to be a bit off to think your being safe in the shop while having your gloves on.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Mort said:


> I dunno, anytime in the workshop except when required I'd not wear the gloves. It's too easy to think, I'm just going to make one quick cut with these gloves on, and then BAM! Your SawStop goes off like someone threw a hotdog at it.
> 
> If I'm working with really rough wood, maybe, but a splinter is easier to deal with than a chopped off finger.


And never wear flip flops and shorts in the garage just in case you decide to take the Harley for a spin. >


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

FrankC said:


> And never wear flip flops and shorts in the garage just in case you decide to take the Harley for a spin. >


Crap, wearing flip flops in the shop is out now? I really need to stop doing that...


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

FrankC said:


> And never wear flip flops and shorts in the garage just in case you decide to take the Harley for a spin. >


It's not so much that as it is about complacency. Accidents happen on procedures you've done a thousand times and are on auto pilot. Also, with the old "just a quick cut and I'm done" thing. 

Btw, I actually don't allow flip flops in my workshop either.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

All the rules in the world will not keep you safe unless common sense is used as well. Handling rough lumber full of splinters bare handed because if you have gloves on you might use your table saw without thinking in my opinion borders upon the ridiculous.

There are many different styles of gloves, there are the $1.49 variety of "one size fits all" that are extremely loose fitting on most hands. Then we have mechanics gloves that are very tight fitting, really not that different than working with bare hands in most cases.

You should never run a machine with any kind of gloves on, that is a given and I have no argument there, I have an argument with generalities that make no sense in the real world.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I have never worn gloves in the workshop. Even unloading melamine....


----------



## CoolWhip (Feb 8, 2016)

FrankC said:


> All the rules in the world will not keep you safe unless common sense is used as well. Handling rough lumber full of splinters bare handed because if you have gloves on you might use your table saw without thinking in my opinion borders upon the ridiculous.
> 
> There are many different styles of gloves, there are the $1.49 variety of "one size fits all" that are extremely loose fitting on most hands. Then we have mechanics gloves that are very tight fitting, really not that different than working with bare hands in most cases.
> 
> You should never run a machine with any kind of gloves on, that is a given and I have no argument there, I have an argument with generalities that make no sense in the real world.


This is what I mean. I wear tight fitting gloves that aren't much different than just my hands other than I don't get cuts and splinters. I'll admit, I've used my table saw and drill press with them on, but I'm always very conscious to stay clear.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I was not inferring that tight fitting gloves should be worn when running machinery by any means, my point was that there are different kinds of gloves and some are more apt to get caught up than others. The tight fitting ones may be even more dangerous if you get close enough to get caught up with them on.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*for something a bit different ....*

Our good friend and WWT member Charles Neil, is seen wearing finger less gloves in many of his videos. I'm not sure what the advantage is, we'd have have Charles post in on this thread. 

Many motorcyclists like those same gloves and I'm not certain why that is either....

They may offer some absorbtion of impacts on the palm if you are working with hand chisels.... I donno? Just thought I would throw that in for discussion.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

*Something like this?*



woodnthings said:


> Our good friend and WWT member Charles Neil, is seen wearing finger less gloves in many of his videos. I'm not sure what the advantage is, we'd have have Charles post in on this thread.
> 
> Many motorcyclists like those same gloves and I'm not certain why that is either....
> 
> They may offer some absorbtion of impacts on the palm if you are working with hand chisels.... I donno? Just thought I would throw that in for discussion.



Is it something like this? I wear them sometimes when carrying lumber/plywood sheets as they save my palms from splinters. Plus they also give wrist support when carrying heavy stuff.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

There's arthritis creeping into my hands. Wood carving with a mallet & gouges, the gloves absorb most of the vibration. Little bit of added warmth, too.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

The only time I wear gloves is if I'm handling rough cut wood to prevent splinters. The rest of the time- NO!


----------



## CoolWhip (Feb 8, 2016)

Robson Valley said:


> There's arthritis creeping into my hands. Wood carving with a mallet & gouges, the gloves absorb most of the vibration. Little bit of added warmth, too.


I feel like the gloves give me a better grip on the wood that I'm working with to actually help prevent accidents. I also enjoy the little bit of added warmth. It helps keep up the tactile function.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I never wear gloves in the woodshop. I dislike gloves in general. I wear gloves when welding, loading large amounts of firewood, and putting wood in the stove. And flip flops, I hate those. I almost never wear sandals.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Fingerless on the bikes is Harley thing but also for carpel tunnel ...some will even have a gel pad in the palm....smooths the vibration to the cp and still have dexterity of the fingerless. I blame the old buzy parallel twins for my cp ..... takes hardly nothing to go numb anymore.
Shop wise no gloves or rings or watches or loose fitting clothes for me.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Really glad you started this thread. I never used to wear gloves but recently I've started using those tight fitting gloves and have really enjoyed them. But honestly have not thought about the dangers of having my hand pulled in. Guess I need to give up my gloves....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*maybe not ?*

I forgot that I have used these Latex tipped gloves when handling slippery woods and especially on the jointer. I use a push block but sometimes I need a little extra grip:

http://www.harborfreight.com/coated-rubber-grip-gloves-large-90912.html


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> I forgot that I have used these Latex tipped gloves when handling slippery woods and especially on the jointer. I use a push block but sometimes I need a little extra grip:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/coated-rubber-grip-gloves-large-90912.html


Yes but, the problem is in order to keep everyone safe we have to make blanket rules that include those like yourself using common sense.

On top of that I think there may be bit of do as I say not as I do happening here if the truth was known.


----------



## CoolWhip (Feb 8, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> I forgot that I have used these Latex tipped gloves when handling slippery woods and especially on the jointer. I use a push block but sometimes I need a little extra grip:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/coated-rubber-grip-gloves-large-90912.html


Exactly. The push sticks are great, and I utilize them to keep my hands away, but I often need additional grip.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm a little late to this thread but, if I am wearing gloves its not because of the tools but because of whatever else I am doing where a glove will help my grip or protect my skin. In general in the shop I do not wear gloves while using big power tools as it just doesn't feel safe to me and its not usually necessary.

David


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

djonesax said:


> I'm a little late to this thread but, if I am wearing gloves its not because of the tools but because of whatever else I am doing where a glove will help my grip or protect my skin. In general in the shop I do not wear gloves while using big power tools as it just doesn't feel safe to me and its not usually necessary.
> 
> David



Protecting the skin ....YES !
I'm very sensitive with any chemicals on my hands and will wear latex gloves when needed. Thin latex gloves will tear right off and not compromise your safety.
Don't think your immune as your skin is like a sponge and eventually your tolerance level will be met.


----------

